# "Bikepark" in Boppard



## strahlemann85 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ist der Park in Boppard jetzt fertig? Hab vorhin ganz kurz nen Hauch gesehn im Südwest Fernsehn.


----------



## Jörg (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe den Bericht auch gesehen. Leider zu kurz und die Biker kamen auch nicht zum Zuge. Die Strecke sah ja schon recht ordentlich aus. Hut ab vor den Erbauern, das war bestimmt viel Arbeit.
Der Förster scheint ja ein recht umgänglicher Mann zu sein. Zumindest (auch von der Moderatorin) keine negativen Stimmen.
Kann man jetzt die Werbetrommel für euch rühren???
Dann würde ich bei mir im Shop ein wenig Werbung machen.
Ich glaube die Bopparder können noch gar nicht so richtig einschätzen, was das für die Stadt, für ein High-Light geben kann. Viele Orte umwerben mittlerweile die Mountainbiker (speziell in den Alpen und Bike-Parks). Wenn man das clever vermaktet, haben alle etwas davon. Für das Image der Stadt kann es nur positiv sein. Ich denka da immer nur an weinselige Rentner.
Das Einzugsgebiet für so eine Strecke wäre riesengroß. Zwischen Schwarzwald und Siebengebirge gibt es ja nichts (glaube ich zumindest). 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (6. Oktober 2004)

Auf der Webseite von www.Downthehill.de steht noch nix von
der Eröffnung der Downhill Strecke.

Da müssen wir wohl noch auf ein "GO" von den Erbauern warten.

Die Strecke ist genial. Hat nur einen Haken. 
Dieser Haken heißt Straße und führt zum beliebten Ausflugsziel "Vierseenblick & GedönsEck" (Bergstation Sessellift).

@Jörg
Da stimmt was nicht. Wir haben in Boppard keine weinseligen Rentner.
Unsere Rentner sind noch viel schlimmer    

Gruß
Marco


----------



## fastmike (6. Oktober 2004)

weiss irgendjemand wann man da endlich fahren gehn kann?wie lange dauerts noch ca.bis zur eröffnung?


----------



## [FW] FLO (8. Oktober 2004)

ne die strecke ist leider noch nicht fertig. und es wird auch noch ne weile dauern, bis es so weit ist. und durch ständiges fragen, ob sie endlich fertig ist wird sie auch nicht schneller fertig  wenn es soweit ist, werdet ihr davon hören das schwör ich euch  guckt einfach in nächster zeit nochmal auf www.downthehill.de ich werde bald mal ein update zum aktuellen stand machen.

den beitrag hab ich noch nicht gesehn, aber wie ich von nem kumpel gehört habe, war es, was das biketechnische betrifft ehrer lächerlich.(leute, die hinter der moderatorin über die sprunghügel ROLLEN) der onboardbeitrag wurde leider auch geschnitten, und die spannendsten szenen fehlen. die kamera war an meinem helm, also glaubt mir  es gab nen kleinen lustigen unfall aber der fehlt und die besten bauwerke und die felskante fehlen auch


----------



## sulibats (8. Oktober 2004)

Besteht Interesse an dem Ausschnitt der Sendung bzgl. der Mountainbiker? Hab es per DVB-S aufgezeichnet und könnte es als Divx-Video zur Verfügung stellen...

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## strahlemann85 (9. Oktober 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht Interesse an dem Ausschnitt der Sendung bzgl. der Mountainbiker? Hab es per DVB-S aufgezeichnet und könnte es als Divx-Video zur Verfügung stellen...
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats



Ja das wär ja cool, wie kann ich das denn von dir bekommen?
Waren wir nicht mal von Montabauer aus biken?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Jörg (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das wäre doch ein feiner Zug von Dir!

P.s. Kleine Idee für den Winter. Jeder stellt mal seine Region mit einer Tour vor. Könnte man Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag machen.
In jeder Ecke gibt es Highlihts die nur ein Insider kennt. Eventuell ein wenig Single-Trail Lastig.   
Streckenlänge, je nach Schwierigkeit, so 40-50 Km. Zwischen 1000-1500 Hm.
Fahrzeit max 3 Stunden. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## [FW] FLO (9. Oktober 2004)

@ jörg gute idee mit den touren! aber dann bitte auch die shuttlemöglichkeiten angeben wenn welche zur verfügung stehen


----------



## sulibats (9. Oktober 2004)

@strahlemann85: Wir waren mal mit Dave, etc. im Brexbachtal unterwegs von Höhr-Grenzhausen aus  Ich lade das Teil gerade auf meinem Webspace hoch, ich geb dann nachher den Link hier bekannt und dann könnt ihr leechen. Hat 70MB, encoded mit Divx5.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## sulibats (9. Oktober 2004)

http://web9672.nexco.de/data/MTB-Strecke Boppard.avi
Am Besten mit nem Downloadmanager oder mit "Ziel Speichern unter" leechen. Falls was nicht klappen sollte, einfach melden.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörg (9. Oktober 2004)

Upps, ist wohl ein wenig verkehrt rübergekommen.
Ich dachte da mehr an ein Treffen und gemeinsames biken. Mit Guide kann man schön durchfahren. Mit einer Karte muss man halt immer anhalten und den richtigen Weg suchen. Gerade an Single-Trail Abzweigungen ist man ruck zuck vobei gefahren.
Im Herbst ist es besser, wenn man durchfahren kann, dann bleibt man schön warm. 
Eine Tourensammlung ist natürlich auch gut, solle aber ein eigenes Thema werden. 
Komme gerade von einer Tour zurück, einfach nur klasse! Traumwetter!  

So im November, (trocken und kalt) könnte man z.B. das Elztal schön fahren.
So gut wie keine Wanderer unterwegs!!!
Raum Andernach-Koblenz Anreise mit Zug oder Bahn möglich. Rückreise entweder über den Fahrradweg Münstermaifeld-Mayen oder an der Mosel entlang nach Koblenz.
Oder Laacher-See Gebiet mit Brohltal.
Mayen - Hohe Acht / Nürburgring und zurück.
Jede Menge Möglichkeiten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## strahlemann85 (9. Oktober 2004)

@Sulibats: Ja richtig. Ja danke für den Ausschnitt. War ja wirklich nicht so weltbewegend, aber immerhin. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wies wird wenns eröffnet ist.


----------



## bran (9. Oktober 2004)

ich fands interessant    danke 

wie lang soll die Streck eigentlich werden ?


----------



## strahlemann85 (9. Oktober 2004)

Ja es war zwar nicht sehr lange, aber mal ein guter Vorgeschmack und ich denke sowas ist auch recht Sinnvoll. Das läst andere Wanderer vielleicht etwas positiver über die böden Fahrradfahrer denken.

@Flo: Ich hab dir mal ne mail geschrieben, könnte Euch vielleicht zur Hand gehen wenn Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. Oktober 2004)

@sulibats
Vielen Dank fürs Video.

Dann warten wir mal ab wie die Stadt in einem Jahr zur Strecke steht.
Wie ich unsere Stadtväter kenne, wird es bestimmt lustig.

gruß
Marco


----------



## Pedalritter (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi , 
ist der obere Teil der Strecke freigegeben ?? Habe heute auf meiner Runde, zwei Jungs  im oberen Teil rumspringen sehen !! Hab denen noch im vobeifahren gesagt das die Strecke noch nicht freigegeben ist !!! War das falsch   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strahlemann85 (27. Oktober 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> ist der obere Teil der Strecke freigegeben ?? Habe heute auf meiner Runde, zwei Jungs  im oberen Teil rumspringen sehen !! Hab denen noch im vobeifahren gesagt das die Strecke noch nicht freigegeben ist !!! War das falsch   .



http://www.downthehill.de/


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. Oktober 2004)

das war richtig  
noch ist nix freigegeben. kann aber auch sein, dass es jemand ausm team war, der die jumps nochmal geshaped hat und getestet hat.
mfg
FLO


----------



## >LumP< (21. März 2005)

Moin Moin Leutz.

Ja es gibt neues. Eröffnung ist am 7.Mai!


 RidE oN


----------



## Nazgul (21. März 2005)

jawohl kann ich nur bestätigen...........7.Mai 2005........bis dahin sollte man jedoch nicht auf der strecke fahren is irgendwie ******** für die leuts die es aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Strohkopf13 (21. März 2005)

Hi leutz,

wer kommt en alles zur Eröffnung?...

Solls da nicht sogar mim "Lift" hochgehn, kann das sein?

gruß


----------



## GeminiRider (29. März 2005)

Hab in der Aktuellen Ausgabe vom Bike-Magazine über diese Strecke gelesen. Und auch erste Bilder gesehen. Echt super was da gebaut worden ist. Da bin ich gespannt wie die Strecke ist.


----------



## roewe (29. März 2005)

wie kann ich mri des da vorstellen?
Hardcore-downhill?!   

oder auch ne mischung aus cc und dh. wäre cool! ;-)

paar KLEINE Jumps.


----------



## Nazgul (29. März 2005)

na die jumps sind eher weit und auch etwas schwierieg.ein teamfahrer hat bei nem table nen suicide gemacht.da brauch man schon gut airtime für.die northshore sieht nicht all zu schwer aus.ansonsten sind auch kleine drops(1-2 meter)dabei.ich denke,dass wird ein sau geiler park werden.freu mich auf die eröffnung

ride on

nazgul


----------



## Jens fw (30. März 2005)

HI leutz 
bin einer aus dem team ... mh wie soll ich das beschreiben in der strecke sind halt dicke sprünge drin und drops die so zwischen 1 - 2,80 hoch sind und eine langen northshore mit wippe und noch so sachen zwischen drin .. (rießige Wallrides, 2 corners ...)
und am anfang ein schöner dirt park in verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden... 
aber ich bitte nochmals nicht die strecke zu fahren .. 
ansonsten hoffe ich sehen wir uns spätestens am 7 mai ... 
ride on 

mfg
www.downthehill.de


----------



## S.F. (31. März 2005)

Jens fw schrieb:
			
		

> HI leutz
> bin einer aus dem team ... mh wie soll ich das beschreiben in der strecke sind halt dicke sprünge drin und drops die so zwischen 1 - 2,80 hoch sind und eine langen northshore mit wippe und noch so sachen zwischen drin .. (rießige Wallrides, 2 corners ...)
> und am anfang ein schöner dirt park in verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden...
> aber ich bitte nochmals nicht die strecke zu fahren ..
> ...



Hi Jens,

gibt es denn nun schon Info´s über die Anfahrt zum Start? Muss die Straße benutzt werden oder seid Ihr euch mit den Liftbetreibern einig?
Gruß, SF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeminiRider (1. April 2005)

Guckt mal da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110876


----------



## Jens fw (16. April 2005)

hi 
ja also man kann im normal fall mit dem sessellift fahren aber der ist übertrieben teuer da müssen wir noch verhandeln   der will zur zeit 15  für 5 fahrten   ... naja und bei der eröffnung bitte ich drum das ihr nicht alle direkt zur strecke hoch fahrt sondern der feuerwehr und uns einen gefallen tut und auf die park plätze fahrt die euch ausgewiesen werden ... ihr müsst auch nicht hoch schieben oder so sondern es wird wahrscheinlich ein bus fahren der euch hochfährt ... 
wenn jemand lust zum schaufeln hat kann er gerne vorbei kommen wir sind jedes wochenende da ... aber überlegt euch das 2 mal weil so leute die nix abeiten wollen halten nur auf   ... aber ihr könnt gerne kommen ... 
bis dann Jens


----------



## Single-Trail (26. April 2005)

was haltet ihr denn davon wenn ihr da mit macht 

http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de/

(is nur ne idee)

aber ich dachte mir sollte das funzen wäre das doch nicht schlecht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> http://web9672.nexco.de/data/MTB-Strecke Boppard.avi
> Am Besten mit nem Downloadmanager oder mit "Ziel Speichern unter" leechen. Falls was nicht klappen sollte, einfach melden.
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats



Der Link funktioniert nicht. Kann man das auch woanders beziehen? 

Dank und Gruß,

Max


----------



## schroeti (28. April 2005)

Stimmt das, was auf Eurer Page steht, dass die Eröffnung mehrere Monate verschoben wurde, oder ist die Seite nur zu alt??? 


Bleibt es beim 07.05.05???? Wäre wichtig zu wissen, nicht dass wir dort nur zum Gucken kommen, wie die Bullen unsere Autos abschleppen lassen....


----------



## [FW] FLO (28. April 2005)

es stimmt


----------



## schroeti (29. April 2005)

Ich schätze, wenn man sowas als Privatmann macht, drehen sich die Mühlen der Bürokratie besonders langsam. Ihr könnt einem richtig leid tun, dass Ihr mit so Sesselpupsern arbeiten müßt. Mein Gott, ist doch scheiszegal, ob es sich um einen double oder nen triple oder sonstwas handelt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass Ihr nicht so gute Steuerzahler seid, wie die Herren in Winterberg oder Willingen. Naja, und der Liftbetreiber scheint auch kein allzu gropßes Interesse a´n der Auslastung seiner Anlage zu haben, wenn ich so die Preise höre. Schade eigentlich!! 


Wünsche Euch für die nächsten Wochen mehr Glück!!


----------

